

CodeMinima.com: The Minimal Code Site - Najeeb
http://www.codeminima.com
CodeMinima.com is a collaborative site geared towards software developers. It can best be described as a wikipedia for software developers. It is a "minimal" coding site, in that it has code samples that are absolutely minimal so that the mechanism for implementing a particular task is demonstrated without any bells or whistles. It aspires to have code samples for all programming languages in multiple domains. You can view the site at www.CodeMinima.com.
======
Vivtek
That's pretty minimal, all right.

Nice idea, though, young Skywalker. We shall watch your career with great
interest.

------
weavejester
For a minimal code site, the interface is not very minimal.

~~~
kidmenot
True. But then again, if the whole thing is about reusing code, I figure they
didn't want to bother writing some minimal piece of software from scratch /
tweaking something existing.

That being said, I think MediaWiki's default interface is rather cluttered.

------
keyle
How many spam links has HN received in the last few weeks?

There is no way this is useful. For starters, it looks rather empty.

Second, everyone knows that stack overflow is a mine for almost every needs.
Where is the link down-vote option?

